# Evasive driving skills from this BMW driver, narrowly avoids collision



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

A BMW driver narrowly avoids a collision during a race, when a Volvo and another BMW come together right in front of him. The Volvo ends up flipping in the air and finally comes to rest on its wheels. Some serious action for the start of a race. Check it out!

http://youtu.be/sS6bc75wR1s


----------



## drbbop (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, thats crazy!


----------



## ForcedFirebird (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, because they think they are going to win the race on the first corner!


----------

